# Finally foaling ended...



## Tony

Our last straggler, Little America's Ike, finished up our far too long season. He's a cutie, though, I think. Of course, his ears are a little long for the show ring, I think.


----------



## minie812

OMG...to cute


----------



## rockin r

Adorable!!!!



I want one, maybe two, make that three!!!!


----------



## Connie P

Oh my goodness he is SOOOOOO adorable.






:wub


----------



## eagles ring farm

What a cutie

Glad to see you posting Tony

I was concerned with the horrible weather through your area

I must have missed your post when you checked in here


----------



## chandab

Tony said:


> Our last straggler, Little America's Ike, finished up our far too long season. He's a cutie, though, I think. Of course, his ears are a little long for the show ring, I think.


I think I'd like to place an order for a jenny just like him. He's too cute... I think even my husband would have a hard time resisiting that face.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

Now that just may be the cutest thing I've seen all year! Congrats, if I were a judge I'd place him just for being so darn cute.


----------



## horsehug

Tony,

He is so cute, and perfectly named as always 

I am glad for you that foaling season is finally over, but I miss your posts on here now that you seldom post.

So I'll be glad when your next foaling season starts!! haha!

Susan O.


----------



## minimule

What a doll baby! I love him! Too bad Kilroy won't allow anymore longears (at least that he hasn't sired!



) on the place. I'd love to add him to my show string! You do know there is a showring for the long ears right????



Maybe something new for you to branch into!


----------



## Bonny

:wub



Who could resist that one! I love him!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm

That's A donkey Right????


----------



## Bonny

I am thinking mule....


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm

Idk, it looks more Donkey To me. -shrugs- -waits for response-


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

I though it was a mule too initially but on closer inspection of the picture I'd have to guess it was a donkey. Tony which is it? Donkey or mule?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm

Yea it looks like a spotted donkey at first, then i read what she said, and she said "ears to big for the show ring" and that confuzzled me!


----------



## ozymandias

chandab said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our last straggler, Little America's Ike, finished up our far too long season. He's a cutie, though, I think. Of course, his ears are a little long for the show ring, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd like to place an order for a jenny just like him. He's too cute... I think even my husband would have a hard time resisiting that face.
Click to expand...

HAHAHA my EXACT thoughts lol









...there again my jenny "Nonki" (in my avatar) would take HIM as is lol


----------



## Magic

I LOVE him!!



Congrats Tony!!


----------



## minimule

It's a DONKEY! Mules, accept on VERY RARE occasions don't come out colored like that. The other clue is to look at his tail. It is a donkey tail. Mules have a horse tail.

Tony raises very nice, very small, miniature horses that he shows and does well with. The reason he mentioned the ears are too long..........


----------



## Bonny

Ahh! Thanks for clearing that up! That is a donk tail! LOL! Very very cute fella there!


----------



## jrae




----------



## Jill

Ike is SOOOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm

LOL, ok. i got confused, that happens easily. vary cute donkey!


----------



## Tony

Thanks. Yes, he is a miniature donkey. His sire (is that what they call donkey dads?) is 29" and his mother is 31".


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm

Yea, Sire is the correct term. Are they regeisterd?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Tony, He is ADORABLE...he would LOVE to call my barn his home, but unfortunately..Casper wouldnt be too happy about that. What a perfect way to end foaling season. Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack

He is soooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Emily's mom

He is a beauty!!!


----------



## fancyappy

can he come live with me?

Too cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony

Long_Eared_Dressage said:


> Yea, Sire is the correct term. Are they regeisterd?


Yes, or his parents are. I will be registering him in a few weeks.


----------

